# Bluetooth to car stereo



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Peeps.

I have a little problem that I hope you can help me with. I have a samsung galaxy note that I want to connect via BT to my car stereo. Sadly the stereo cannot receive BT only audio cable in.
I cannot connect my Note using a audio cable as the case for it does not allow it. Changing the case is not an option atm.

I have tried FM transmitters but they never seem to work that well for me.

So I wondered if there is a BT device that I can connect audio(3.5) cable to then my stereo and that will stream audio from my Note.

IE Note....BT.....Device...cable...stereo.

thanks in advance.


----------

